# Motorbike Insurance Help?



## Mattd (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi guys,
New to the forum so bare with me.

I'm moving to Alicante with my family in May, however want to leave my Motorbike here in the UK for 6 months.

The motorbike is on finance and I, am the registered keeper.

My friend wants to use the bike whilst I'm away, and insure the bike at his address, however my insurance has declined cover.

I'm technically not allowed to 'pass ownership' of the bike as there is finance on it, and at the same time I'm not allowed to insure the bike whilst I'm out the country?
Also, I understand he's not allowed to insure the bike as he's not the registered keeper?

I'm wondering if anyone knows of any loopholes, surely I can't be the first person in this situation.

Appreciate any replies.

Thank you,
Matt


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Google Knights Insurance Javea. If there is a way around it they may be able to help. When we took insurance here the insurance covered the family. I.e my wife and daughter would be allowed to drive the car. Obviously this is slightly different, but in many policies you are covered to drive another vehicle TPFT


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Give Jennifer Cunningham Insurance a ring.....they're in Alicante I think.

Ask for Erik.....he looks after all my bike insurance requirements! Top Man!


----------

